# cheapest led?



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

What's the cheapest 48" led fixture[/u]?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you mean cheap in quality or price?


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Price, wouldn't they be the same anyways?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mamospreng said:


> Price, wouldn't they be the same anyways?


Touche!!

Would be interested in hearing some answers as well.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd recommend searching the forum there are already numerous threads on LED lights that cover both price and quality. Personal I went with a Beamsworks 48" 4 ft LED Aquarium Light Marine Bright Reef 54x 1 Watt Lunar 120 cm off eBay and I love it. Hope this helps.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> I'd recommend searching the forum there are already numerous threads on LED lights that cover both price and quality. Personal I went with a Beamsworks 48" 4 ft LED Aquarium Light Marine Bright Reef 54x 1 Watt Lunar 120 cm off eBay and I love it. Hope this helps.


What is the coloration like in comparison to 10000k plus actinic? Is it a true white or more yellow?


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

The white is a true bright white, but when blended with the blue it becomes softer so it's not a harsh white, no yellowish undertones at all. Actinic blue is sorta an odd blue and Flo white always fall into not a true white even full spectrum.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

13razorbackfan said:


> Steffano2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd recommend searching the forum there are already numerous threads on LED lights that cover both price and quality. Personal I went with a Beamsworks 48" 4 ft LED Aquarium Light Marine Bright Reef 54x 1 Watt Lunar 120 cm off eBay and I love it. Hope this helps.
> ...


*Razor*

Check out this picture in this thread currently going on:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=242909


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Steffano2 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Steffano2 said:
> ...


Yep...they look good. I wanted to be sure the color before purchase. Going to give my brother my old quad t5HO.....


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok I think I need to change the question to what's the cheaper brand names for full set up for a 48" strip ready to use tomorrow?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mamospreng said:


> Ok I think I need to change the question to what's the cheaper brand names for full set up for a 48" strip ready to use tomorrow?


Beamworks....

I will shoot you a PM with what I found.


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> mamospreng said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I think I need to change the question to what's the cheaper brand names for full set up for a 48" strip ready to use tomorrow?
> ...


you will like the beamswork better than the setup you have

more efficient and two different settings are a nice plus

unless you are growing alot of plants i would never go back to a t5


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

malady said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > mamospreng said:
> ...


Ok...thanks....going to order the 48" beam works marine bright/reef bright model in a month or so...


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I Just got my 48" Beamswork Hi Lumen 0.2W LEDs Tri 120 Light Fixture (freshwater bright) yesterday........WOW. Really bright from all areas of my 90 gallon. Well worth the $75 I got from (PM for info)


----------

